# Off with their heads - oops -crowns



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

I missed the poll. I have mixed feelings, but think I'm with the de-throners. I will subscribe after hols, bug having donated after the crash, it's a bit too soon for me, saving all my pennies for french wine, Italian olive oil and sun-dried tomatoes. I hope I'm making you all jealous!
Mary :twisted:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry you got a bug after donating as far as I was aware it was not contagious :lol:

PS were are my manners ' Hope you feel better soon'


----------

